# Paph.Dollgoldi 'Glaedr' AM/AOS (83 pts)



## OrchidFix (Oct 11, 2016)

Awarded at the Hilo center monthly judging, 8 October, 2016

Nat. Spread 19.5
Dorsal 6.8
Petal 4.0


----------



## monocotman (Oct 11, 2016)

Lovely. Such a deep colour,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2016)

looks great.
Is the cultivar name spelt correctly? If so, what does it mean?
Could you post a larger photo, please?


----------



## JAB (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice! Congrats! 
From where did you acquire?


----------



## OrchidFix (Oct 11, 2016)

Good Morning Everyone!

Thanks for the compliments!

Ozpaph: Yes, the cultivar named is spelled correctly. I named it after the gold dragon in Christopher Paolini's "Inheritance" series. 

As soon as I figure out how to post a larger photo- I will. Being limited to 97 kb makes posting difficult for me. Most iPhone's photos stand at 2-4 MB. My camera does 6-12 MB easily. I have a special folder of "sized down" photos I've made just for slippertalk.

JAB: I purchased the week before last from HOF. James had taken photos and I didn't think much of it at first. But as soon as I saw the plant...! As usual, James has the very best plants.

In another 3-4 years, I expect a solid FCC out of this plant.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2016)

That's a real beaut. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful & big! 
The yellow tone on this flower is so good!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations! That is indeed drool-worthy, a quality paph.


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2016)

I love Dollgoldi and that one is wonderful. Fully deserved of the award.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 11, 2016)

that dorsal is huge, do you know which cross this came out of?, I'm pretty sure HOF has a few different strains of dollgoldi


----------



## abax (Oct 12, 2016)

Outstanding color on that beauty. I think this might be
the best one I've seen in a very long time. WOOHOO on
the award!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 12, 2016)

Congrats. Single flowered when awarded?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 12, 2016)

OrchidFix said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> ...



You dont need to resize.

use postimage.org
select 17" monitor
upload images
copy the 'hot link to forum'
paste in thread
done!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahha....someone else who's read the Inheritance series. Loved it!

That's a seriously nice flower. Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 13, 2016)

Absolutely tremendous bloom. Would it be possible for you to show the full plant with leaf span measurements?
Thanks,

Ed


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 14, 2016)

this is gorgeous!! thanks for sharing.

David


----------

